# Building a box



## bigLINCOLN77 (Jun 8, 2003)

I am going to be building a new sub box in my shop class in school next week, and I don't want to make just any old 12" box, I want to make something worth making, I was thinking about one of those Transfunnel boxes, but I can't find any plans with the demensions of it, WHAT BOX SHOULD I BUILD????


----------



## Hi-Rola (Mar 19, 2003)

build a nice bandpass


----------



## Mr. Big Stuff (Jul 15, 2003)

There are only a handful of professional installers that can actually build a correct bandpass. I would recommend a vented box for your twelve. Tricky enough to be challenging yet simple enough to do in a day.


----------



## G4ever (Feb 22, 2003)

some of my freinds did that they all built like three fiberglass boxs and sold them all. they got paid.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

I remember doing that. Making things then my teacher would always offer to buy them off of me.


----------

